# Outback Rls 30



## 8wheelto4wheel (Apr 24, 2005)

WIFE AND I JUST PICKED UP OUR NEW RV TODAY TOOK IT HOME AND HOOKED UP AT HOUSE AND WILL RUN IT THERE FOR A FEW WEEK TO MAKE SURE EVERYTHING WORKS GOOD. WE PURCHASED A 2005 OUTBACK SIDNEY RLS 30 WE REALLY LIKE THE FLOOR PLAN WE LOOKED AT LOT OF UNITS NONE CAME CLOSE TO THE RICK LOOK OF THE OUTBACK MODELS. HOPE THE QUALITY IS THERE TO







I THINK IT WILL BE. YOU GUYS REPORTS REASSURED US WE MADE THE RIGHT CHOICE. THANKS A LOT


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome to the group 8wheelto4wheel
And congrats on the 30RLS and enjoy!!!!
Don action


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Alright! That's super! Congrats on the new rig and welcome to the forum!









I'm glad everyone reassured you that you made a great choice. We have a way of doing that here.







That's why we bought an Outback too - cause all the great people here on the forum made us feel like it was a great quality product.

I guess there's some celebrating going on at 8wheelto4wheel's house. PARTY TIME!





































You wanna know what the band is singing?

"...and another one goes, and another one goes. Another one bites the dust. Hey, we're gonna get you too. Another one bites the dust..."


----------



## kk5fe (Mar 6, 2005)

Hello 8wheelto4wheel








Congrats on the new 30RLS! We have been in ours twice so far and absolutly love it!







We keep looking at it sitting in the backyard waiting for the next outing!









You will have a ball in it!

Keith


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Congrats 8wheelto4wheel









This really is a great site with tons of very useful information.

I must confess, I am jealous.....







Everyone keeps picking up their Outbacks, before me. I was going to pick up my 28BHS on Tuesday, but a business trip has forced me to delay the pick up until SAT 8:00 A.M. edt.






































Can you tell that I am excited????


----------



## Jay (Apr 24, 2005)

Congrats.....we picked up our 30RLS in Feb 05 and love this thing.

After your driveway burn in, take it out on short trips on weekends and really test it out. We have made three trips, and the "punch list" for problems is very short.

Our Dealer, Marshalls Trailerland in Buda TX is super. They fixed the few things that we brought to their attention rapidly.


----------



## Alaskan OutBackers (Apr 2, 2005)

Congrats on your 30rls and welcome to the forum, lots of good information comes from here.


----------

